
How the Mustang would look if Microsoft ran Detroit - goatcurious
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-57401890-75/how-the-mustang-would-look-if-microsoft-ran-detroit/?google_editors_picks=true
======
sheraz
I saw some tech-tricked-out cars like this at SXSW this year. All I could
think was, "distracted driving." I fear the roads are going to become more
dangerous as manufacturers integrate more screen technologies into the auto.

